# Cyclone DR PP-400DR Dual Outlet Power Pack for Canon 600EX-RT(x2)



## Dylan777 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi guys,
Would this be enough power to drive two Canon 600EX-RT?

FAST recycle time really got my attention, plus compact, Up to 1400 Full-Power Flashes(I'm good with 1000ish if recycle time still within 1sec at lower power level)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=BOPP400DR&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=

What do you think?

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## brad goda (Jun 5, 2014)

I have similar model distributed by cheetah.
the lithium battery has a good amount of power… and should recharge your 600s fine…
but it does depend what lower power you mean… 1/16 or low like 1/128th …
I actually bought the cable that taps both outlets to feed one light for faster recycle.
works good for 300ws cheetah lights and for 600 canon flash… 
the great thing with the pack you are looking at is when power runs out you just swap out the batt..!!
great feature !! it keeps your rig lighter… but for such affordable price id buy two !!

have fun.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 5, 2014)

I have the Bolt AA-type battery packs for mine, mostly out of my preference for easy-to-replace AAs rather than more proprietary lithium batteries. I make no suggestion they're better for you, but I can say for Bolt that they make kit that has worked well for me without costing a fortune.

Jim

PS - I got about 1.5 second recycle times at full power on fresh AAs in the light (a 600) and the pack with the light set to recharge from both sets.


----------



## eli72 (Jun 5, 2014)

You might want to look at this one - looks like the same type (if not the same item) for a lower price.

http://www.goodboystudio.com/popularproducts/godox-propac-pb960-flash-power-battery-pack-black.html


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks guys,

@ eli72 - Wow, that is really good price.


----------

